# Live boating (Live diving)



## CZECKCOQUI

This is a phrase in a contract for chartered open sea vessels, part of the prohibitions include *Live boating (Live diving)*. I did read another thread, but was not able to find a satisfying response, besides, it is from 2008. Maybe some of our members, new and old, have heard of it and would be able to explain, as well as assist me, in finding a proper translation into Spanish.
As usual, there is a looming deadline... Monday- also as per the habit of many interested parties: the person needing this sent all 18 pages, RUSH, of course!!! late yesterday!!! Oy Vey!! 
Thank you!


----------



## cubaMania

I have no personal knowledge of the subject, but found this definition online.  Perhaps the opposite would be to have the supporting vessel anchored and not moving.


> Definition:Live Boating – maintaining a mobile vessel in support of dive operations. This method of
> dive tending is preferred in instances where anchoring is difficult, under conditions with
> high currents, when the dive plan makes it likely that divers will move away from the
> initial dive location, and in locations where divers may need to be shielded from other
> vessel traffic.


http://www.scientificboating.org/documents/sbsa_live_boating_guidelines.pdf


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Very  nice, Thank you! I now understand it better.
Now, if you, or another member could help me to find an appropriate way of translating the expression into Spanish it would be great! I am still debating on *buceo libre (nave para buceo libre)*.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

I believe have found what I was looking for!!
If anyone has something more to offer, PLEASE: do so!! I'm always eager to learn a better way to translate something, or learn from a different perspective. 
Here is the link

http://www.buceolibre.com.mx/index.html


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

OK.... After I read one of the translations, I wondered if this was the correct one for *Live boating*.
Any comments?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, what's the context? Diving? Or what?


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

It is a prohibition in a contract I am translating regarding the use of hired vessels. it reads: *For reasons of safety, the vessel shall not be used for live diving( also known as live boating), unless specifically authorized in the applicable Short Form. *
Go ahead, give it a shot!!! I can use all the help I can get!!! And if you know any other marine terminology that may help with offshore exploration craft, HELP!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

*Live boating*: "maintaining a mobile vessel in support of dive operations." http://www.scientificboating.org/documents/sbsa_live_boating_guidelines.pdf
It means don't use the boat for diving.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

I know, I know! In the Spanish contract, I  need it to sound, well, contract-ish!.
I suspect I was not clear in my request... Im translating E > S
Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

In Spanish it's probably just "para el buceo."
At least we know what you're talking about now.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

k-in-sc said:


> In Spanish it's probably just "para el buceo."
> At least we know what you're talking about now.



Yes. Thanks for the reminder! I guess my translation will stand...:*Por razones de seguridad, la nave no se utilizará para buceo libre (conocido también como nave de uso para apnea maybe I'll change that back to buceo libre), a menos que esté específicamente autorizado en el Contrato Abreviado aplicable. *


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not talking about "buceo libre," just "buceo." Where did you get that idea?


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

From this website:http://www.buceolibre.com.mx/


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, that's a site about "buceo libre." Your original isn't talking about "buceo libre." What does that site have to do with your original?


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

I am beginning t realize NOTHING! I had started to doubt if it was a correct expression, and from your post, no. So, the part that says: * the vessel shall not be used for live diving( also known as live boating) *can correctly be rendered as just *la nave no se utilizará para buceo *and omit the information in the parenthesis that appears to be not necessary in Spanish for all effects and purposes of the translation?
Does my inquiry make any sense? When I was learning to translate, I recall at times omissions were permitted due to unnecessary information or redundancy. Please correct the translation so that I can better render it.
Thanks
BTW: we were in Spartanburg, SC. Beautiful, indeed!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "para buceo." In some live boating you follow the divers and pick them up. It's easy to see how insurance companies wouldn't like that.
Glad you liked South Carolina


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

*I am going to stop translating in a minute or two, as I am feeling the brain drain... but first, let me see if I have this correct; the translation should read: 

Por razones de seguridad, la nave no se utilizará para buceo a menos que esté específicamente autorizada para ello en el Contrato Abreviado aplicable.

I'll read your response when I log back on.
Thank you for all your help!!*


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know what it should say in Spanish. You should ask a native 
But could you please adjust your font?


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Good idea! and I've adjusted the font!!!!
I appreciate all your help!!!


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Good morning!!
Does anyone else out there know how to render this in Spanish? I realized my "find" was off...


----------



## k-in-sc

Your what?


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Hi again!
Remember, I need this is Spanish.... and I thought I had it, but after reading your replies, and rereading the information I had based my rendition upon, realized I still need to find a way to properly render it in Spanish. So, my "find", the website, seems to not offer the best rendition/translation. I am still looking for the proper Spanish rendition to use.


----------



## k-in-sc

Live diving is also known as drift diving (buceo en corriente). I don't know why they would prohibit that specifically rather than just saying you can't use the boat as a dive tender.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

It may have to do with the location the company doing offshore drilling and search of location for pipelines, and the reason they prohibit that activity.
Thanks, again!!


----------

